# "Hybrid Hammer"- Well I'll be Darned



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

http://hiconsumption.com/2018/08/autoadvance-hybrid-hammer-nail-gun/


I know I want to play with one. Just for S&G.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

vid


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The guy has put a lot of thought into it.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

hdavis said:


> The guy has put a lot of thought into it.


Approaching over thinking. A brilliant "engineering" solution to a design challenge. Based on a what you might consider a consumer complaint. 

Guess if I wore a two pocket cloth apron and saw no need for hand drives. This would be pretty cool. Up to the point of having to switch components to drive 8's. Real use - I couldn't use it. Too much dickin around to justify only buying collated strip nails. Don't take that much to split off a handful of nails to hand drive anyway. The few times in a day or week or month that it maybe be needed.

Still super cool solution and use of modern rapid prototyping methodology.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like one of the dumbest things I've seen in a while. :blink:

It holds the nail while you set it, like the magnet on top of most modern hammers? I can't figure out the point of it. 

How is that thing supposed to fit in your nail holder?

And, "The hammer is the most dangerous tool in the toolbox"?  :no: Someone needs to get back to their safe space. :laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Texas Wax said:


> Approaching over thinking. A brilliant "engineering" solution to a design challenge. Based on a what you might consider a consumer complaint.
> 
> Guess if I wore a two pocket cloth apron and saw no need for hand drives. This would be pretty cool. Up to the point of having to switch components to drive 8's. Real use - I couldn't use it. Too much dickin around to justify only buying collated strip nails. Don't take that much to split off a handful of nails to hand drive anyway. The few times in a day or week or month that it maybe be needed.
> 
> Still super cool solution and use of modern rapid prototyping methodology.


I have heard that called "Fixing a problem that didn't exist"


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Dog pile on the rabbit. 

I applaud the attempt. 

I just heard that the Dyson guy couldn't even license his vacuum creation to the big boys, and that was after he built over 2000 prototypes in his back shed to get it right.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

If I was going to hand nail a beam together or a lot of sheathing on I could see it saving a tiny bit of time... I'd use my nail gun and save a lot of time instead though.

It is a really cool system, it just doesn't need to exist unfortunately. I have a hard enough time setting the nail where I want using the magnet on the hammer.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

You gotta give the guy props for doing it though. 3d printing is going to change the world.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

I can imagine a nice case of carpal tunnel developing from the side-bang, then top bang...

Interesting concept for a HO though...


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Warren said:


> I have heard that called "Fixing a problem that didn't exist"


What most self important engineers excel at. 

Some fool/s will buy into it. So mum is the word :innocent: I like to snicker, if not laugh out loud, at them guys.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Probably a good shark tank product


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Might help to post a property line. My buddy's got a 100 acres to do again.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Why not just buy a nail gun?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

rescraft said:


> Why not just buy a nail gun?


May I quote you ?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I know that it doesn’t make much sense but, I miss the heck out of hand driving spikes. 
Something satisfying about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJobDunWell (Oct 8, 2018)

Doesn't look like it would be much use for framing. Roofing staples on the otherhand I think it might be better for, needs a better loading action tho. I bought one of those craftsman slip crescent and its the most useless tool, stripped nuts when the action worked and one too many nights is a frozen tool box its now just a regular crescent wrench. the dewalt adjustable socket driver on the other hand is great, just not if your trying to get into tight spaces... but saying that when are nuts ever easy to get to.


----------

